# 2006 Yardworks 5/22



## Bullitt91 (Oct 23, 2017)

Hello everyone, new guy here. I picked this Yardworks 5/22 up from the side of the road a few weeks ago. There was a sign on it that said auger doesn't turn, gearbox issue. I didnt really look at it too closely at first. So I tossed it in the truck and took it home. When I got back to the house, First thing I noticed was the Chinese engine. It starts and runs fine, whatever, no big deal. The second thing I noticed was that one of the shear pins was only half broken. Just for testing I put another bolt in to see if the auger would turn. Auger completes maybe 1 rotation and stops. That leads me to believe the worm gear is toast. Now for the biggest problem... I can't find a model number anywhere on this thing so I can order parts. I've heard Yardworks was made by MTD at one point, but they are no longer listed on the MTD website. Any ideas?


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Genuine-MT...992332?hash=item3f7365d1cc:g:x24AAOSwA3dYdtYg


this is the gear mtd uses in pretty much every 2 stage snowblower they make


----------



## Bullitt91 (Oct 23, 2017)

43128 said:


> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Genuine-MT...992332?hash=item3f7365d1cc:g:x24AAOSwA3dYdtYg
> 
> 
> this is the gear mtd uses in pretty much every 2 stage snowblower they make






Thank you! But any idea on where I can find a model number?


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

If you can't find your machine on MTD website try to find it on Partstree. Also if you call MTD customer service they will help you with parts #. They have machines not listed on their website.


----------



## Bullitt91 (Oct 23, 2017)

JLawrence08648 said:


> If you can't find your machine on MTD website try to find it on Partstree. Also if you call MTD customer service they will help you with parts #. They have machines not listed on their website.


Thank you!


----------



## Bullitt91 (Oct 23, 2017)

43128 said:


> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Genuine-MT...992332?hash=item3f7365d1cc:g:x24AAOSwA3dYdtYg
> 
> 
> this is the gear mtd uses in pretty much every 2 stage snowblower they make






Bought this gear. Way too small.
Got mine torn down finally, and found this...


----------



## Bullitt91 (Oct 23, 2017)

Know of any other part numbers that would match the gear I pulled out? I couldn't find a number anywhere on it.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

looking at it again with the chinese engine it may be an mtd clone


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

That was my thought, other than the more recent made I’ve only seen Tecumseh engines on MTD Might be able to mod a MTD gearbox in there but the cost may be more than its worth


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Considering its from 2006, it seems unlikely the snowblower body is a MTD clone..
Its more likely to be a "real" MTD, with a replacement engine..

Scot


----------



## Bullitt91 (Oct 23, 2017)

sscotsman said:


> Considering its from 2006, it seems unlikely the snowblower body is a MTD clone..
> Its more likely to be a "real" MTD, with a replacement engine..
> 
> Scot



So, I just found an online user manual for the previous years model. I found a phone number, and googled it. Turns out this snowblower is actually a WEN Snow Blaster Model 56666. I was able to find the website and they sell replacement parts. Here is the link if anyone ever needs it: http://www.wenproducts.com/store/index.php?route=product/category&path=96_99&page=1

Thanks for the help and input!


----------

